# FINAL final mod to Gaggia Classic .. yeah right.!



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

no probs adding a ''Shades of Coffee'' P.I.D. ...lotsa advice by email.... :good:

using COFFEE COMPASS mystery #14 beans

18gm in -- 38gm out in 27secs made a lovely Latte


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

yardbent said:


> no probs adding a ''Shades of Coffee'' P.I.D. ...lotsa advice by email.... :good:
> 
> using COFFEE COMPASS mystery #14 beans
> 
> ...


 Great setup, was is difficult to install the pressure gauge? Is there a kit with instructions for that?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Evergreen88 said:


> Great setup, was is difficult to install the pressure gauge? Is there a kit with instructions for that?


 @Evergreen88...hi

I bought a re-furb GC 2003 from @ratty and the pressure gauge was already fitted.. its a very nice mod but needs a flanged gauge, a hole cutter and some DIY skills

should you just wish to monitor the pressure ( say to adjust the OPV) you could use a pressure gauge which screws unto the bottom of your portafilter

mine in the Classifieds................ :classic_smile:

@NikC is selling an individual gauge.......... :good:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/241-twin-spout-walnut-portafilter-with-pressure-gauge/?do=embed


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Evergreen88 said:


> Great setup, was is difficult to install the pressure gauge? Is there a kit with instructions for that?


 @Evergreen88

found a kit..!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254986173953?hash=item3b5e5c3e01:g:2o0AAOSwtC1dnfOu


----------

